# OMG!! Ouidad Double Detangler Comb...MAJOR PRODUCT RAVE!!!



## Jade Feria (Jan 19, 2010)

*Ok, so here's the situation... I am currently 17 weeks post tex-lax, so you know the new growth is poppin and has a mind of its own. To keep it under control, I co-wash 2-3 times a week. Whenever I co-wash,wash, DC, etc, whatever, I always have to re-apply conditioner to get the rest of the tangles out of my hair...especially in the middle from the crown to the nape area since that's where the tight coils reside and join forces against the detangling proces.*

*So earlier tonight, my friend, now roommate (who has natural 3c/4a hair and lurks here and on naturallycurly.com) told me about this Ouidad comb that was the best comb ever. She brought it over to me to show me: **http://images.ouidad.com/images/products/92009.gif** and I kinda gave it the side eye like, "What is that? Why is it so heavy?" (It has some weight to it, but still comfortable to hold). She said, "I don't know, but it's the best."*

*Later on I told her I was going to co-wash. She said, "Here, take the comb." So I did. Before I got into the shower, I took my bun down and kinda ran my fingers through (the tex-laxed parts..no way they were getting through the jungle of NG that's going on), but I didn't really detangle it. I got into the shower, wet my hair, applied my Aussie Moist throughout as usual, and let it sit whilst I did my showerly duties. Then I ran a little water through my hair, ran the Ouidad Double Detangler through a COUPLE of times, and....*



* *


*That thing just eased on down the kinky coily brick road with NO EFFORT! NO. EFFORT. Usually at this point I'm running my Jilbere comb several times (gently, of course) and applying more conditioner to get the same detangling effect. And usually at this point, my Jilbere comb has quite a few of my shed hairs stuck to to it, where the Ouidad had NONE. Ok, maybe one. And usually at this point, I would have seen much of my hair go down the drain after detangling with the Jilbere, but with the Ouidad, it was considerably less! Normally at this point, I might have had a couple of knots to coax out (especially with this new growth), but with the Ouidad, it was a NON-ISSUE. I only had to run it through my hair a few times and the whole thing was detangled. I am in LOVE! *

*Yes, the comb is $24, it's big and has some weight to it (maybe that's why it works so well!), but it is so, so SOOOOOO definitely worth the investment! Now there's no way I'm going back to my regular shower comb. I could have saved so much hair if I had this comb all along. Luckily for me, I can save some time and money now by using my roommate's comb (she said I can use it any time. YESSSS!), but I will most definitely be getting one of my own. It works GREAT! This comb has seriously changed my life.*


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Jan 19, 2010)

Where did she buy her comb?


----------



## tnorenberg (Jan 19, 2010)

OK, so this is officially on my 2010 Product Wish List. Now of to find it.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 19, 2010)

*She got it from the website: www.ouidad.com. Sephora also carries it on their website..you mighit have to call your local store to find out if they have it there. Also, Amazon and HSN have it on their websites too.

Yes tnorenberg, put that at the TOP of your list! 

It's so crazy how the right tools can make such a HUGE difference.*


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jan 19, 2010)

When I clicked the comb's pic and saw it rotating, I salivated. I'm adding it to my list for when I BKT again... in about 2 weeks.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope it will work well on a 4a/b natural with crazy thick hair.  What do you think, OP?

Thanks for this post!!!

cj


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 19, 2010)

melodies815 said:


> I hope it will work well on a 4a/b natural with crazy thick hair. What do you think, OP?
> 
> Thanks for this post!!!
> 
> cj


*I'm sure it will work, because that's the same texture as my roots. I have a little over 2 inches of NG right now.*

*Here's one of the reviews from the website:*
Reviewed By: *Aaren*

















I am VERY impressed with this product. I have very kinky, type 4ab hair, and it can be hard to detangle even with deep conditioning and my Moisture Lock. This doesn't glide through but it certainly gets through the hair quickly and efficiently. My detangling time really has been cut down significantly, and I find that I have less knots when I go through my hair. EXCELLENT product!


----------



## cch24 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you're looking for a cheaper alternative check out the Mebco Shower Detangling comb at Sally's.


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 19, 2010)

I
so 
want 
this.

You had me at the rotating comb pic.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 19, 2010)

cch24 said:


> If you're looking for a cheaper alternative check out the Mebco Shower Detangling comb at Sally's.


 

these both remind me of the old fashioned "hair rakes" we used on afros in the 70/80s..


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 19, 2010)

cch24 said:


> If you're looking for a cheaper alternative check out the Mebco Shower Detangling comb at Sally's.


* I have that comb! I found my Jilbere to work better when it came to shower combing and detangling. And you already know how I feel about my Jilbere now. I think it's counterproductive because the teeth are so close together. *


----------



## n_vizion (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's a link of the comb in action. I must say, I'm very intrigued.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSKOFK1acOc


----------



## dlewis (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm thinking about ordering this.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 19, 2010)

n_vizion said:


> Here's a link of the comb in action. I must say, I'm very intrigued.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSKOFK1acOc


 *Thanks for the link! It's great, because it seems to work really well for curly, kinky, wavy, and straight hair alike*


----------



## Amcd (Jan 19, 2010)

I JUST promised myself I would not be ordering anything anytime soon.  I just need to get off of the computer.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 19, 2010)

I just ordered it.  I really hope it works.  I might not have to cut my hair if it does.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 19, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I just ordered it. I really hope it works. I might not have to cut my hair if it does.


*Yay!!  Be sure to come back and tell us your experience! I'm sure it'll work. It's a really great comb.*


----------



## dlewis (Jan 19, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *Yay!!  Be sure to come back and tell us your experience! I'm sure it'll work. It's a really great comb.*



You know I will.    Detangling is what I really hate.  For me and my daughter.


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 19, 2010)

Is there a yt showing the usage of this comb on natural 4B hair?


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 19, 2010)

mscocoface said:


> Is there a yt showing the usage of this comb on natural 4B hair?


* I haven't seen any. The comb is still relatively new. The Ouidad vid is about 3 months old*


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 19, 2010)

That comb looking soo wide and bulky, I would love to see it used on 4abc hair.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 19, 2010)

*My roommte said it works really well on 4ab hair*


----------



## chebaby (Jan 19, 2010)

they now sell ouidad products at sephora.


----------



## yardyspice (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys are killing me!!! Off to Ouidad.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 19, 2010)

i started to buy this refreshing mist they had and a leave in conditioner but i passed on it. after i use some stuff up i may take a closer look at things.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, Jade Feria for shouting out this comb.  I'd seen it once, but never heard/read any reviews on it.  I think I'm gonna give it a whirl myself!  I'm 6 mos post tex-lax, so I could definitely use extra help in the detangling department (takes 20 mins on average, and thats in 4 sections).  I too was using the shower comb in the shower, and it does AIGHT, but nothing spectacular.  My current go-to is a super large wide-tooth comb by Goody.  *I have also used double-row detangling combs in the past, and they work wonders!!  *I had one by Goody, but teeth broke off in my hair last year (HA HA), and I haven't replaced it.  I'm gonna get another one, and pick up this one by Ouidad.  Thanks again, OP.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 19, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> these both remind me of the old fashioned "hair rakes" we used on afros in the 70/80s..



Yeah, me too!  This is what my current detangling comb by Goody looks like, without the curved handle.  Also, its completely rubber.  I was thinking of trying a comb like in the pic ^.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 19, 2010)

33.8 ounces of deep conditioner for $160.00???


----------



## aquajoyice (Jan 19, 2010)

Just placed my order on Amazon  LOL 

Hi my name is aquajoyice and i'm a recovering Product Junkie....


----------



## joytimes10 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow.  I'm stopping by Sephora to look for this.  I have no patience for detangling.  So any help would be most appreciated.   This is not a want, this is a need, at least for me.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey. i actually did a product review on this comb as well. it is the truth! It's one of my holy grails! It's definately worth the 24 bucks. And I have natural thick, hair!


----------



## Barbara (Jan 19, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> these both remind me of the old fashioned "hair rakes" we used on afros in the 70/80s..


 
This is what I've been using for years; but last year, I finally bought a Jilbere shower comb and I notice less hair during the detangling process.  If only the teeth were longer like the K-Cutter.


----------



## doriannc (Jan 19, 2010)

how does it compare to the Denman brush?


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 19, 2010)

aquajoyice said:


> Just placed my order on Amazon  LOL
> 
> Hi my name is aquajoyice and i'm a recovering Product Junkie....


  *Make sure to come back and tell us how it goes for you!!*


doriannc said:


> how does it compare to the Denman brush?


 *IMO it's better at detangling. I have the Denman D3. It's good at taking out shed hairs, but I usually have to part my hair in several sections to detangle. With the Ouidad comb, I didn't have to part AT ALL. I did, however, use my Denman after my co-wash to smooth my hair into a ponytail, and the process was alot smoother than it had been in the past. I didn't have many shed hairs in the brush either.*


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmmmm...that's a little rich for my blood. Especially since I loose combs all the time. I will have to wait for a couple of more rave reviews before I cough up my good $24.00. THANK YOU for sharing though. Definitely keep an eye out.


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *Make sure to come back and tell us how it goes for you!!*
> 
> *IMO it's better at detangling. I have the Denman D3. It's good at taking out shed hairs, but I usually have to part my hair in several sections to detangle. With the Ouidad comb, I didn't have to part AT ALL. I did, however, use my Denman after my co-wash to smooth my hair into a ponytail, and the process was alot smoother than it had been in the past. I didn't have many shed hairs in the brush either.*


 
Hmmm...and you didn't feel like it was pulling your hair out? I loved my Deneman but I had to stop using it because I felt like it was pulling out too much hair. Since I have stopped using it I keep a lot more hair on my head.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 19, 2010)

cmw45 said:


> Hmmm...and you didn't feel like it was pulling your hair out? I loved my Deneman but I had to stop using it because I felt like it was pulling out too much hair. Since I have stopped using it I keep a lot more hair on my head.


* NO, girl! That's how I felt about my old shower comb. I had to spend so much time and conditioner to detangle my hair, especially with my new growth. Not at all with this detangling comb. I just passed it through a couple of times and my hair was detangled. My hair didn't feel at all like it was being pulled. There was much less hair in the comb and down the drain. *


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 19, 2010)

my mom used to use a double row comb to detangle my hair when i was younger. maybe i should find it and try it. ♥


----------



## Soliel185 (Jan 20, 2010)

cch24 said:


> If you're looking for a cheaper alternative check out the Mebco Shower Detangling comb at Sally's.


 
I've been using this comb for 2 years, but I never knew what it was called!


----------



## taj (Jan 20, 2010)

I have this comb! I didn't post a review because I haven't used it, yet. I purchased it from Sephora. You'll receive 3 free samples with your online purchase.


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 20, 2010)

So what's the difference between using this comb and doing two passes with a single row detangling comb?


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 20, 2010)

There are mixed reviews on sephora.com.  I'd try it, but I'd buy it from Sephora for their return policy.

Lys


----------



## jeniece (Jan 20, 2010)

I wanna try this! Detangling is always a pain for me. Off to read more reviews!


----------



## dlewis (Jan 20, 2010)

MissAlyssa said:


> There are mixed reviews on sephora.com.  I'd try it, but I'd buy it from Sephora for their return policy.
> 
> Lys



This is me.  If it doesn't work I'm sending that comb back and writing a bad review.  I hope it works though.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 20, 2010)

taj said:


> I have this comb! I didn't post a review because I haven't used it, yet. I purchased it from Sephora. You'll receive 3 free samples with your online purchase.


 *Please use it and come back in here with your review!!*



dlewis said:


> This is me. If it doesn't work I'm sending that comb back and writing a bad review. I hope it works though.


  *That's the great thing about it..if you don't like it, you can always return it! I'm pretty sure you'll like it though.*


----------



## ladyKT (Jan 20, 2010)

I think I will get this comb!!!


----------



## Christelyn (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay.  I just ordered the comb from Sephora.  I looked at the reviews, and by far the majority are favorable, so...I'm game.  If it doesn't work there's a Sephora in town and I can just take it back there.  Looking forward to trying it, and if I remember I'll post an update.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 20, 2010)

Tianaveen said:


> Hey. i actually did a product review on this comb as well. it is the truth! It's one of my holy grails! It's definately worth the 24 bucks. And I have natural thick, hair!



I read it weighs about 4lbs. Is that exaggerated? If that is true, I can't use it; too heavy for my hand, I have not fully regained my strength.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 20, 2010)

Does it help "stretch" natural hair (as in to put it in a bun)


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't suppose there's a generic version of this comb that sells for much cheaper?


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 20, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> I read it weighs about 4lbs. Is that exaggerated? If that is true, I can't use it; too heavy for my hand, I have not fully regained my strength.


 *That comb is not 4 lbs. Maybe half to 1 lb, but I'm not sure*


AfriPrincess411 said:


> Does it help "stretch" natural hair (as in to put it in a bun)


* My roommate says that it helps to elongate the hair, esp if you plan on putting in products to reduce shrinkage afterwards.*


----------



## imstush (Jan 20, 2010)

I was a hair model for them on Sunday, and I must say I'm a fan of the comb and their products.  The stylist sold me when she told me she gave it to a 4 year old to comb her own hair (the little girl was tender-headed and started crying at the sight of the comb) with no complaints.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Jan 20, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> I read it weighs about 4lbs. Is that exaggerated? If that is true, I can't use it; too heavy for my hand, I have not fully regained my strength.


 
Lmao! This comb is NOT four pounds. It's not a heavy comb at all.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *My roommate says that it helps to elongate the hair, esp if you plan on putting in products to reduce shrinkage afterwards.*


 
Like what type of products?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 21, 2010)

AfriPrincess411 said:


> Like what type of products?


* I'll ask her when she gets home*


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 21, 2010)

*I cowashed again last night. First of all, my hair was still pretty well detangled from the last co-wash. This time I used much less conditioner than usual and again, detangling in the shower with this comb was a breeze, and there was even less hair down the drain than last time! I kinda weighed it in my hand...it's probably half a pound or less.

I'm already seeing the long-term benefits of using this comb: 
I get to save money on conditioner since I don't need to use as much, so it will last longer, and
I keep more hair on my head

Definitely an investment.*


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 21, 2010)

After seeing the shower drain clog up twice in the last month because of so much shed hair, I'm too through- I'll be ordering this immediately as well as some Alter Ego Garlic Treatment. I have already spent way too much money, time, and effort to see my hard work go down the drain (literally).


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 22, 2010)

Everything Zen said:


> After seeing the shower drain clog up twice in the last month because of so much shed hair, I'm too through- I'll be ordering this immediately as well as some Alter Ego Garlic Treatment. I have already spent way too much money, time, and effort to see my hard work go down the drain (literally).


*Tell us your experience! Also with the Alter Ego Treatment, because that's been on my list for the longest.*


----------



## jada1111 (Jan 24, 2010)

I purchased this comb yesterday.  I plan on using it tonight to see how it works.  It appears bulky, but if it cuts my detangling time in half it'll be worth it.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jan 24, 2010)

Man... that comb, plus a solid deep conditioning and BKT regimen might put me on cloud 9~


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 24, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *She got it from the website: www.ouidad.com. Sephora also carries it on their website..you mighit have to call your local store to find out if they have it there. Also, Amazon and HSN have it on their websites too.
> 
> Yes tnorenberg, put that at the TOP of your list!
> 
> It's so crazy how the right tools can make such a HUGE difference.*



I have to get this. I'm coming up on 15 weeks post, and granted, I haven't combed my hair in 2 weeks, so it was expected that I would lose some hairs when I did my wash today. However, if I can keep that from happening so much, I'm all for it. Off to my Wish List this goes. On my next pay period.


----------



## jada1111 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, I used the comb this morning and I had a pretty good detangling session.

I hadn't washed in 7 days, so there seemed to be a lot of hair on the comb.  I "hope" it was mostly shedding and not breakage.  I liked the way it massaged my scalp as well.  I usually wash about twice a week.

Yes, it felt slightly heavy, but I consider it more bulky than anything else.  I'll still be using my regular wet comb in addition to this one.  Didn't notice anything stretching, but it was an overall good experience.  My detangling time was cut down by a few minutes.


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 25, 2010)

I bought the comb from Sephora over the weekend. I'm in twists for another 3 weeks. So I'll have to wait a bit to try it.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 26, 2010)

jada1111 said:


> Well, I used the comb this morning and I had a pretty good detangling session.
> 
> I hadn't washed in 7 days, so there seemed to be a lot of hair on the comb.  I "hope" it was mostly shedding and not breakage.  I liked the way it massaged my scalp as well.  I usually wash about twice a week.
> 
> Yes, it felt slightly heavy, but I consider it more bulky than anything else.  I'll still be using my regular wet comb in addition to this one.  Didn't notice anything stretching, but it was an overall good experience.  My detangling time was cut down by a few minutes.


*I'm so glad you had a good experience! It really does cut down that detangling time, doesn't it?

You can tell breakage from shedding by simply looking at the hairs on the comb. if they're long - the length of your hair, depending on where they came from - and have the white bulb at one end (usually you can see it but if not, feel for it), then it's shed hair. If it's short pieces of the strand, it's breakage. *


----------



## YankeeCandle (Jan 26, 2010)

I hate getting my hopes up and having them dashed.

I lose so very much hair (a lot of it is NOT shed hair) detangling, and I feel sad that I wasn't even blessed with thick density or thick strands to make up for it. 

Just the other day I lost a thick/dense tennis ball's worth in one shower session...and that was after a pre-poo with oils and slippy conditioner and a thorough finger-detangle.

I tried Denman and it just can't hold up to the mats my curls form within minutes of drying. 

I'm not trying to be a Debbie Downer on everyone else's success, but I  don't see how this Ouidad comb can possibly get through matted tightly curled or coiled hair. Already semi-detangled tight curls/or coils, yes. But not the horror that is my hair after 2-3 days between washes.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 27, 2010)

YankeeCandle said:


> I hate getting my hopes up and having them dashed.
> 
> I lose so very much hair (a lot of it is NOT shed hair) detangling, and I feel sad that I wasn't even blessed with thick density or thick strands to make up for it.
> 
> ...


* That's exactly what the comb is said to be formulated for. My roommate has thick, coily hair and she loves it. If you want to try it you can order it, and you can always return it if you don't like it. That's what my roommate told herself when she ordered the comb, and she ended up keeping it because it works so well for her.*

*Anyone else with stories?*


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 27, 2010)

I wish people would use things more than once before they rave about it.


----------



## Christelyn (Jan 27, 2010)

sunshinelady said:


> I wish people would use things more than once before they rave about it.



Could you please expand on this comment?  Have you bought this item?  I'm scheduled to have mine delivered today and I'll come back a let everyone know how it was for me (I have 4a, fine hair).  But...have you used it and didn't like it?


----------



## Blackmagic (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmm... I just purchased from Sephora.. Fortunately they have a really decent return policy if this comb is not to my liking...

But I am excited though!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 27, 2010)

Christelyn said:


> Could you please expand on this comment?  Have you bought this item?  I'm scheduled to have mine delivered today and I'll come back a let everyone know how it was for me (I have 4a, fine hair).  But...have you used it and didn't like it?



Nope, it is a general vent.  The use of a product or tool once does not a rave make.  We need to be more careful.


----------



## YankeeCandle (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, JadeFeria.

Alright, you twisted my arm enough that I'll try it...*not really, who'm I trying to kid*? I'm a Product Junkie. Time to order more stuff; yay!

Just one thing: can I order a product from Sephora.com and return it in a store?


----------



## Soliel185 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would say that if anyone was unsure, to try to comb from Sally's first. It's $2-3.00 and I'm so satisfied with _that_ I'm not even tempted to buy the Sephora one. 

At least if you didn't like the general style, you wouldn't have wasted so much $$...


----------



## empressri (Jan 27, 2010)

I actually found this in sephora today and bought it. MAN this thing has some heft to it, the SO and I were like this thing can be used as a weapon!! Going to use it tomorrow.


----------



## simplyhair (Jan 27, 2010)

It does look enticing .  I'm a sucker for hair tools but I'll have to pass on this one.  I understand the concept of the double rows.  It may detangle well but will it snag your hair if seams are on the teeth?  

I'm still sold on having seamless teeth on my combs.  My Magic Star Jumbo Rake has been a life saver since I learned about it here in 2004.


----------



## Globeleza (Jan 27, 2010)

I saw this at Sephora yesterday, it was kinda bulky and that is my only concern.  It didn't seem especially heavy.  I would love to try it and I'm curious how it does on relaxed hair.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 27, 2010)

I ordered it, too and will come back with a review. If I don't like it, I'm sending it back to Sephora!


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 27, 2010)

sunshinelady said:


> I wish people would use things more than once before they rave about it.



* I've used it about 4 more times since (I cowash often) and I still stand by my original statement!

To those who are referring the comb from Sally's, I don't doubt it would work for some people, but I would not recommend it as a replacement/alternative to this comb. I have the one from Sally's, and the rows are really close together. With this comb they're about an inch apart, so it doesn't have the same effect. The one from Sally's didn't work nearly as well IMO      *


----------



## Christelyn (Jan 27, 2010)

Okay, here's my update.  My verdict: Good buy.  

I co-washed today with a light conditioner and combed through with it...yes it's bulky, but I think it's on purpose to help get through the "kitchen" of your hair.  The teeth are formed as such as not to snag the hair, and as a result, I had very little shedding and breakage, and I usually have more using other items, included, and especially, using the Denman brush.

Going off now to donate all my other detangling items to charity!!....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 27, 2010)

24 bucks????? 

no way..... dang....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 27, 2010)

sunshinelady said:


> Nope, it is a general vent. The use of a product or tool once does not a rave make. We need to be more careful.


 
Agreed. 24 bucks is HIGH y'all!!!! 

Oh well. I may glue a couple of combs together.... LOLI think I a lower price point would give me an incentive to try it...


----------



## Christelyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Agreed. 24 bucks is HIGH y'all!!!!
> 
> Oh well. I may glue a couple of combs together.... LOLI think I a lower price point would give me an incentive to try it...



Perhaps, but I don't mind paying a little more if products actually do what they claim.  What's the point of getting cheap-o stuff if it just takes my hair down the drain?  I notice that you steam...the machine for that must have set you back a few dollars, but you got it because it worked for so many, right?


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am sure that there will be plenty of knock offs out there for a much cheaper price if it becomes a favorite on the hair boards. Is it seamless?


----------



## YankeeCandle (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, a few hours after I posted w/ the question about ordering on Sephora, I called my Sephora and they had it, so I popped out and bought it. 

Detangling is too traumatic to me to keep on "keeping on" with the inferior methods and tools I've been using for years.

I will go cheap on any anything else to do with hair if I have to (which I won't--it's a one-time purchase), but DETANGLING is a very serious matter to me. I don't have the hair to spare, and yet I lose it in spades every week.

I will be DCing and washing probably on Friday and then I'll update this thread with how it went.


----------



## jeniece (Jan 28, 2010)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Oh well. I may glue a couple of combs together....


 
Oh..em...gee! too funny!


I ordered mine last week and it's being delivered today! I will most likely use it this weekend and let ya'll know how it turned out. I'm cheap about a lot of things but when it comes to the hurr I'm game


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

Christelyn said:


> Perhaps, but I don't mind paying a little more if products actually do what they claim. What's the point of getting cheap-o stuff if it just takes my hair down the drain? I notice that you steam...the machine for that *must have set you back a few dollars, but you got it because it worked for so many, right*?


 

Yep. I bought a Pibbs too. But this is a COMB.....


----------



## aquajoyice (Jan 28, 2010)

Christelyn said:


> Perhaps, but I don't mind paying a little more if products actually do what they claim.  What's the point of getting cheap-o stuff if it just takes my hair down the drain?  I notice that you steam...the machine for that must have set you back a few dollars, but you got it because it worked for so many, right?




I agree, if it works that's the last time you'll have to spend $24 on a comb   I don't mind. What I hate is spending even $1 on a product that doesn't work. That feels like a waste of money in my eyes.


----------



## Christelyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Yep. I bought a Pibbs too. But this is a COMB.....



Yes, but whether it's a $100 steamer, $200 hair dryer or a $24 comb, all those items are designed for the same purpose: TO KEEP YOUR HAIR HEALTHY AND ON YOUR *HEAD*.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jan 28, 2010)

OMG I love this comb too!  Glides through my natural hair like no other.

That sucker is heavy I admit.  But it detangled amazingly well.  I used it with conditioner on my head and I was literally done detangling in 5 minutes, maybe less.  I just took a section of hair, ran the comb through it a few times and that was it.  ETA:  I could easily spend at least 30 minutes detangling with a regular Conair shower comb.

Highly recommend it.

ETA:  Someone asked about returns:  You can return online orders to the store.  Anytime actually.  I think you only have 30 or 60 days to return the order via mail.  But there's no set date for returning that item to the store.

Yes it is not a cheap comb.  However it is the only comb I use so I'm good lol.  Same way with condish and shampoo, I have them forever since I don't wash my hair nearly as often as other ppl do.  So I like to splurge on those products


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 28, 2010)

*Ladies who have used the comb, thanks for your input!*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

Christelyn said:


> Yes, but whether it's a $100 steamer, $200 hair dryer or a $24 comb, all those items are designed for the same purpose: TO KEEP YOUR HAIR HEALTHY AND ON YOUR *HEAD*.


 

OK! Good luck With y'all's 30 dollar comb! Like the Iphone - and all the other stuff out there - the price will go down

The Good news for me is that with optimal conditioning - I have not had too many snarls and super tangles.....


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 28, 2010)

simplyhair said:


> It does look enticing .  I'm a sucker for hair tools but I'll have to pass on this one.  I understand the concept of the double rows.  *It may detangle well but will it snag your hair if seams are on the teeth?  *
> 
> *I'm still sold on having seamless teeth on my combs.*  My Magic Star Jumbo Rake has been a life saver since I learned about it here in 2004.





vkb247 said:


> I am sure that there will be plenty of knock offs out there for a much cheaper price if it becomes a favorite on the hair boards. *Is it seamless?*



Yes, it is seamless?!? I spent more on my MP combs, so the price isn't giving me any issues, but I refuse to use any comb in my hair that isn't seamfree......


----------



## Christelyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> Yes, it is seamless?!? I spent more on my MP combs, so the price isn't giving me any issues, but I refuse to use any comb in my hair that isn't seamfree......



JustKiya, in truth, the comb has seams.  However, I didn't experience any snaps because of them.  I think that unless you go to the caliber of MP, you'll have seams.  That's what makes MP stand apart.  However, the plus points for this comb are the design, and surprisingly, the weight.  The weight helps you get in deep and the double teeth help to gently detangle.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> Yes, it is seamless?!? I spent more on my MP combs, so the price isn't giving me any issues, but I refuse to use any comb in my hair that isn't seamfree......


 

Agreed. Bone combs are totally worth it to me....


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 28, 2010)

Christelyn said:


> JustKiya, in truth, the comb has seams.  However, I didn't experience any snaps because of them.  I think that unless you go to the caliber of MP, you'll have seams.  That's what makes MP stand apart.  However, the plus points for this comb are the design, and surprisingly, the weight.  The weight helps you get in deep and the double teeth help to gently detangle.



*sigh* thanks......

I hear you, I do. I've been using my MP's for *thinks* almost two years now, I I haven't seen ANY mid-strand splits for at least the last 12 months - and I was plagued by them before - I would have one strand of hair with three or four splits on it, easy.  
I'd love to try it, but I'm not willing to take the risk of a setback for it. 
Ah, well.........


----------



## Christelyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> *sigh* thanks......
> 
> I hear you, I do. I've been using my MP's for *thinks* almost two years now, I I haven't seen ANY mid-strand splits for at least the last 12 months - and I was plagued by them before - I would have one strand of hair with three or four splits on it, easy.
> I'd love to try it, but I'm not willing to take the risk of a setback for it.
> Ah, well.........



I hear you girl.  You have to do what's best for YOUR hair.  I've been following your progress and it's amazing.  I too would hate for you to have a set back.  If I could afford a MP comb, believe me, I'd get it.  But...they're like $100 a pop, right?


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 28, 2010)

Christelyn said:


> I hear you girl.  You have to do what's best for YOUR hair.  I've been following your progress and it's amazing.  I too would hate for you to have a set back.  If I could afford a MP comb, believe me, I'd get it.  But...they're like $100 a pop, right?



Thank you!!! I really haven't done anything 'new' with my hair in a while because what I'm doing really seems to be working.  

No, not quite THAT bad.  I got mine off of eBay - I got three (the jumbo rake, the medium comb and the rattail) and I think it was about 85 bucks, total? 
Now, if you are talking about the brushes, I think they start at like 60 bucks, or something.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 28, 2010)

This reminds me of my denman comb but with wider and bigger teeth.  I like the denman comb a lot but it has small teeth and it's not a wide-tooth comb, it also has 3 rows of teeth.


----------



## lilliz6 (Jan 28, 2010)

What does MP stand for?


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 28, 2010)

lilliz6 said:


> What does MP stand for?



Mason Pearson - a comb manufacturer.


----------



## simplyhair (Jan 28, 2010)

vkb247 said:


> Is it seamless?



I doubt that it is seamless.  But please correct me if I'm wrong.

Edited:  Just read that it is seamless from post above.


----------



## simplyhair (Jan 28, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> *but I refuse to use any comb in my hair that isn't seamfree*......



I totally agree.  My Jumbo Rake has been very good to me with just one row of very long teeth.  I mean, it literally glides thru my tangles.  

Funny, everyone has their own loyalty stamp with a brand.  Mine is with Hercules Sagemann.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Jan 28, 2010)

Christelyn said:


> Okay, here's my update. My verdict: Good buy.
> 
> I co-washed today with a light conditioner and combed through with it...yes it's bulky, but I think it's on purpose to help get through the "kitchen" of your hair. *The teeth are formed as such as not to snag the hair, and as a result, I had very little shedding and breakage, and I usually have more using other items, included, and especially, using the Denman brush.*
> 
> *Going off now to donate all my other detangling items to charity!!....*


 
That's the same thing I said about my combs, too. Girl I'm done with my combs!

I agree about the teeth thing, too. I forgot all about my Denman. It's to the point that I actually enjoy detangling my hair and can't wait for wash day!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 28, 2010)

Wonders..where i can purchase a seamless comb in a store????


----------



## dlove (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm seriously thinking about buying this comb, but I have mostly condensend shrunken 
4b natural hair.  I'm kind of nervous about trying it without generating a bunch of shed hair. 

Do you think I should finger comb first, plait in sections then use this comb?


----------



## jeniece (Jan 28, 2010)

My comb came! So far I can say that it's not even heavy...at least not to me. I'm using it this weekend so I will be back


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 28, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> Wonders..where i can purchase a seamless comb in a store????


*Sally's has them. The Jilbere shower comb is seamless.*



dlove said:


> I'm seriously thinking about buying this comb, but I have mostly condensend shrunken
> 4b natural hair.  I'm kind of nervous about trying it without generating a bunch of shed hair.
> 
> Do you think I should finger comb first, plait in sections then use this comb?


*Whatever works best for you! You may want to finger comb and section it.*


----------



## empressri (Jan 29, 2010)

I was able to get this through my hair today without sectioning it, and that was while bent over the bathtub without the water running over it. So it's not bad at all. BUT....this seems like it should only be used while conditioning and NOT styling else you risk pouf.


----------



## Christelyn (Jan 29, 2010)

empressri said:


> I was able to get this through my hair today without sectioning it, and that was while bent over the bathtub without the water running over it. So it's not bad at all. BUT....this seems like it should only be used while conditioning and NOT styling else you risk pouf.



I definitely agree.  This is not a styling comb.  This is a detangling comb to be used whilst combing through conditioner.  I wouldn't use it on my dry hair.


----------



## aquajoyice (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm going to re-post this in a thread becuase I also want to do a review on the 3 different Wen Cleansing Conditioners that i've used so far. 

I finally got my Ouidad in the mail yesterday. And even though I just washed my hair the day before along with my Sweet Almond Mint Wen Cleansing Conditioner. I had to try it out and ended up washing my hair again last night  I'm currently 14 weeks post texlax so I have good amount of new growth. Although since I just detangled the day before I knew it would be easier so there was a slight unfair advantage. 

I typically don't detangle with a ton of conditioner in my hair normally becuase I tend ot loose more hair that way...not sure why. So I washed then added 2 pumps of wen as a leave in, coconut oil and my One & Only Argan oil for slip.

Here's my pros and cons:

PRO:
-The weight helps to detangle the hair
-It did cut out a portion of the detangle time a little 
-The double row helped to detangle from the bottom and then detangle from  the top as well.
-It's gets those little tangles out really really well. 
-Lost 10 hairs all together. *again I had washed and detangled the night before*

CON:
-After a while the constant lifting of the comb became a strain on my wrist. I probably should have detangled in sections, but I wanted to really put this comb to the test. So I did my entire head at once. 
- It was harder for me to get through the larger tangles in my hair. So I used my Jilbere shower comb and gently worked them out. Not that it was better but just the constant lifting of the Ouidad was tiring out my wrist. 
-There were a few ouch moments. I noticed it pulls my hair harder than the Jilbere. When working the shower comb through I get more a smoother detangling action even thought it takes longer. The Ouidad doesn't feel as smooth so there were moments I could feel a tug.

Overall:

I give it a B only becuase I didn't loose as many hairs as I normally do with the Jilbere. Even when my hair was recently detangled I would have still lost a good amount of hair. Not sure why since the Jilbere has a smoother feel when detangling than the Ouidad. I will definitely continue to use it, I just know that I have to take my hair in sections and strengthen up my wrist LOL. It does get heavy. It doesn't feel like it at first but after a while my wrist could tell the difference in weight. I'll post again once I try to detangle after a few days. That's when it will truly be put to the test.


----------



## simplyhair (Jan 29, 2010)

If weight is an issue when using this comb, please be careful to avoid wrist injury...especially those who may already suffer with carpul tunnel.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 29, 2010)

That's a lot of comb - size and price.

I've been using Jilbere for years with no issues but I'm glad that those who've bought it seem to like it.

I also have my brother's cake cutter pic from the 70's in my stash.  I love that thing!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't believe how fast I received the comb from Sephora. I ordered on Tuesday and it was sitting on my doorstep when I got home last night (Thursday). I'm going to try the comb for wash day on Sunday.


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 29, 2010)

And reviews from 4b ladies and/or ladies with fine hair strands? I'm worried that the weight of the comb will cause my strands to snap instead of untangling...


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 29, 2010)

MissAlyssa said:


> And reviews from 4b ladies and/or ladies with fine hair strands? I'm worried that the weight of the comb will cause my strands to snap instead of untangling...


*Tianaveen is 4b I believe, and she uses the comb and likes it. *


----------



## Christelyn (Jan 29, 2010)

MissAlyssa said:


> And reviews from 4b ladies and/or ladies with fine hair strands? I'm worried that the weight of the comb will cause my strands to snap instead of untangling...



I'm 4a with fine strands...works good for me!


----------



## kriolagirl (Jan 29, 2010)

Mine is on it's way. You guys have me so excited to try it!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think I may give this a try.  If I do I would order mine from Sephora.


----------



## jada1111 (Jan 29, 2010)

aquajoyice said:


> I'm going to re-post this in a thread becuase I also want to do a review on the 3 different Wen Cleansing Conditioners that i've used so far.
> 
> I finally got my Ouidad in the mail yesterday. And even though I just washed my hair the day before along with my Sweet Almond Mint Wen Cleansing Conditioner. I had to try it out and ended up washing my hair again last night  I'm currently 14 weeks post texlax so I have good amount of new growth. Although since I just detangled the day before I knew it would be easier so there was a slight unfair advantage.
> 
> ...



Your review is an accurate account of my experience as well.  I gave the comb a way to my friend who has long hair and loves how it caresses her scalp.

I like my regular seamless wet comb that I've had for years.  Yes, the Ouidad takes about 5 to 10 minutes off my time, but it's too cumbersome to be bothered with all the time.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 29, 2010)

Just put the comb in my Sephora basket online...about to hit "checkout"...I'm excited! Thanks, OP!


----------



## cch24 (Jan 29, 2010)

used it. hated it. back to the mebco it is.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jan 30, 2010)

i went to ouidad's salon on west 57th and just got the comb there. every sephora kept saying they didn't have it and i wanted it NOW!!!


----------



## Christelyn (Feb 1, 2010)

any more updates?


----------



## dlewis (Feb 2, 2010)

I received my comb.  I used it on my daughters hair and liked it.  I used it on my 6 year old cousins hair when the regular comb would not work.  It went through her hair very easily.  I used it on my hair Sunday (2 weeks post, WL, texlaxed) I hadn't combed my flatironed hair in 2 days.  After washing, conditioning and trying to use this comb with conditioner in my hair it did nothing.  I my opinion it didn't work any better on my hair than my shower comb.  I'm going to try it again, maybe my hair was just toooo tangled for any comb.  But I did like how it worked on my daughters and my cousins hair.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 3, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I received my comb.  I used it on my daughters hair and liked it.  I used it on my 6 year old cousins hair when the regular comb would not work.  It went through her hair very easily.  I used it on my hair Sunday (2 weeks post, WL, texlaxed) I hadn't combed my flatironed hair in 2 days.  After washing, conditioning and trying to use this comb with conditioner in my hair it did nothing.  I my opinion it didn't work any better on my hair than my shower comb.  I'm going to try it again, maybe my hair was just toooo tangled for any comb.  But I did like how it worked on my daughters and my cousins hair.


*Aww no! I hope it works better the next time. What are your daughter and cousin's hair types?*


----------



## YankeeCandle (Feb 3, 2010)

I used it on Saturday and then tonight and both times still lost a lot of hair, even though my hair was already in a semi-detangled state from having been repeatedly wet-bunned over the weeks. 

I think some people are just prone to major shedding (me) and I don't think I'm a good person to use as an example of whether or not the comb works.

However, I'll be happy to come back and update how it worked for my next wash. I am doing a wash n go for the next few days, so you _know_ there'll be plenty more tangles for that comb to wrestle with. Lost/shed hair aside, I'd be interested to know if really can glide through tough tangles more easily.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 3, 2010)

YankeeCandle said:


> I used it on Saturday and then tonight and both times still lost a lot of hair, even though my hair was already in a semi-detangled state from having been repeatedly wet-bunned over the weeks.
> 
> I think some people are just prone to major shedding (me) and I don't think I'm a good person to use as an example of whether or not the comb works.
> 
> However, I'll be happy to come back and update how it worked for my next wash. I am doing a wash n go for the next few days, so you _know_ there'll be plenty more tangles for that comb to wrestle with. Lost/shed hair aside, I'd be interested to know if really can glide through tough tangles more easily.


*My hair tends to shed more during the winter for some reason. Do you do anything like garlic treatments, ACV rinses, etc? How did the comb work as a detangler? Did you feel like it was pulling your hair? *


----------



## empressri (Feb 3, 2010)

Christelyn said:


> I definitely agree.  This is not a styling comb.  This is a detangling comb to be used whilst combing through conditioner.  I wouldn't use it on my dry hair.



HECK no! it separated my curls like WHOA. feels great on my scalp though.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 3, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *Aww no! I hope it works better the next time. What are your daughter and cousin's hair types?*



My cousin is about 3b, thin.  She han't had her hair combed in several days and it was a tangled mess.  She said it didn't hurt like when other people combed her hair.

My daughter is 3c-4a thin.

My hair is med thick.


----------



## aja1121 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have both the original Ouidad shower comb and this comb.  I was wowed by their shower comb and this comb is pretty good to.  It didn't do much for me when I tried to detangle in sections; it didn't grip the hair.  I had to go all in and do left to right, right to left.  I'm almost BSL with med to thick strands of 4a natural hair.


----------



## Arcadian (Feb 3, 2010)

With this last relaxer stretch, I've broken many a comb in the last 6 months.  Y'all just don't know how much I needed to see this.

-A


----------



## kriolagirl (Feb 5, 2010)

My comb came in the mail and I used it for the first time this week...I LOVE IT!! I have super thick 4a hair that I can only usually tackle in sections.  I tried it after I steamed and I was able to comb thru my hair while it was loose and afterwards could run my hands thru my hair.  I can never get my hair flat to slick it back and thanks to this comb now i can.  I thought nothing would top my love of my denman but this beats it for me.  I don't shed alot normally and I didn't notice more hair lost than normal.  It is a lil heavy but my arms were fine.  The longer my hair has gotten I've started to dread wash day but this has me looking forward to it again.  Did I mention I love it?!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Agreed. 24 bucks is HIGH y'all!!!!
> 
> Oh well. I may glue a couple of combs together.... LOLI think I a lower price point would give me an incentive to try it...


 
LM, you are so consistent....I remember when someone on the board introducted a plastic bag that when you applied a blow dryer to it, it was like it shrinkwrapped your head.  The concept was maximizing heat retention when DCing.  You said "How much???, No thanks, I'll go to Michaels and buy the shrink wrap paper that they have for pennies on the dollar.

And you know what I did it too and it WORKS!!!!


----------



## blue_flower (Feb 7, 2010)

I was about to purchase this comb but decided to look through the entire thread before I made the purchase. I'll wait for a cheaper knock-off.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 7, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I received my comb.  I used it on my daughters hair and liked it.  I used it on my 6 year old cousins hair when the regular comb would not work.  It went through her hair very easily.  I used it on my hair Sunday (2 weeks post, WL, texlaxed) I hadn't combed my flatironed hair in 2 days.  After washing, conditioning and trying to use this comb with conditioner in my hair it did nothing.  I my opinion it didn't work any better on my hair than my shower comb.  I'm going to try it again, maybe my hair was just toooo tangled for any comb.  But I did like how it worked on my daughters and my cousins hair.



Try it again. I'm 17 weeks post relaxer and had no trouble. I have very fine, delicate hair that gets tangled very easily. I also didn't comb my hair in a week. When I used this comb on semi-wet hair, I lost maybe 20 hairs. I generally lose a lot more than that. I'm trying not to comb hair in the shower because I notice that my hair is much more prone to breakage and is weaker. This comb works well for me.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 7, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *My hair tends to shed more during the winter for some reason. Do you do anything like garlic treatments, ACV rinses, etc? How did the comb work as a detangler? Did you feel like it was pulling your hair? *



As I was telling dlewis above, my hair is extremely fine and delicate, tangles and mats very easily, and is prone to breakage, especially when combing while soaking wet. I have been clarifying with Elucence Volumizing Clarifying Shampoo every two weeks, not combing as much, and taking garlic tabs consistently. I've noticed a remarkable change in my hair. I generally tend to shed during the winter and lose a lot of hair. I think it's due to the garlic, not combing as much, and not detangling in the shower. I don't lose nearly as much hair.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 7, 2010)

CenteredGirl said:


> LM, you are so consistent....I remember when someone on the board introducted a plastic bag that when you applied a blow dryer to it, it was like it shrinkwrapped your head.  The concept was maximizing heat retention when DCing.  You said "How much???, No thanks, I'll go to Michaels and buy the shrink wrap paper that they have for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> And you know what I did it too and it WORKS!!!!



That's a great idea. I'mma try shrink wrap, too!


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 7, 2010)

between this, and my jojoba goody brush, i'm set for life!!!! *off to order the comb*


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Feb 7, 2010)

Used the comb to detangle dry hair and it was okay.

Used it while hair was wet in the shower and liked it a lot

Used it to distribute conditioner after my hair was wet and it was really good ... it was also great as I was rinsing my hair post-DC... 


The comb does not feel heavy at all and I really enjoyed using it. I will use it a few more times as well.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok, I'm late to this party, but I really shouldn't be here at all LOL.  But what can I say--I'm a PJ and I'm not sorry. . .  

I just ordered this comb from Ouidad.  I'm willing to try almost anything that makes dealing with tangles easier.


----------



## Tee (Feb 8, 2010)

I like the concept.  This might help during a stretch.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 9, 2010)

I got my Ouidad comb today and I cannot wait to try it out...just have to get this jog in first.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Feb 10, 2010)

I really want to try this comb, but refuse to spend 24 dollars, then after taxes about 27, 28 dollars for just a comb. I can sack up on some serious DCs with that kind of money. I'm waiting for the knock-off. From what it looks like, the comb is good if you want volume, or doing a light detangling session. But for me when I'm stretching I need to make sure all my shedding hair is gone. I usually go about 4 to 6 days without combing my hair and when I do comb it I want to make sure all my shed hair is gone, and from the yt videos I seen it doesn't look like it does that completely.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Feb 10, 2010)

**SaSSy** said:


> *I really want to try this comb, but refuse to spend 24 dollars, then after taxes about 27, 28 dollars for just a comb.* I can sack up on some serious DCs with that kind of money. I'm waiting for the knock-off. From what it looks like, the comb is good if you want volume, or doing a light detangling session. But for me when I'm stretching I need to make sure all my shedding hair is gone. I usually go about 4 to 6 days without combing my hair and when I do comb it I want to make sure all my shed hair is gone, and from the yt videos I seen it doesn't look like it does that completely.


 

Look at it as an investment. I mean, we all have our price points, but it would have to be a REALLY good knockoff. This comb has no "seams" and did not rip my hair. My hair is highly textured, as I haven't done a really good BKT in a while (I did one last week but it didn't really take)... and this comb did really good. I think I do prefer it over my Denman (which I still love) and I just kept combing and combing and combing... 

We can spend $25- $30 on the latest T-shirt or miracle conditioner, but a comb like this will last. Then again, if it's not for you, then it's not for you. LOL


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Feb 11, 2010)

Ima get it... Ima get it this weekend... even though I don't have much hair any more lol


----------



## cocomama (Feb 14, 2010)

anymore reviews?


----------



## empressri (Feb 14, 2010)

It's a darn good detangler on dry hair. Last two washes I didn't have to do much detangling afterwards, plus it helped get rid of a lot of shed hair. I just finished using it and it didn't tug or catch on my hair once.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 14, 2010)

empressri said:


> It's a darn detangler on dry hair. Last two washes I didn't have to do much detangling afterwards, plus it helped get rid of a lot of shed hair. I just finished using it and it didn't tug or catch on my hair once.


 

So are you saying that you likey or no likey?


----------



## dlove (Feb 14, 2010)

I just checked out the elite mason pearson comb website and it posted near 30.00 dollar combs with a 2.00 jilbere comb.  That to me, speaks volumes about the jilbere shower comb.  check out the link:

http://www.lockandmane.com/all-products/style/tools.html?styletools=185


----------



## empressri (Feb 14, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> So are you saying that you likey or no likey?



lol!!! i sowwee, i forgot to add "good" to darn good lol. i LOVEY!! i did another video using it on wet hair with conditioner. man oh man i had some tangles today! that thing saved my life cause my wrist was starting to hurt with the little comb


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 14, 2010)

empressri said:


> lol!!! i sowwee, i forgot to add "good" to darn good lol. i LOVEY!! i did another video using it on wet hair with conditioner. man oh man i had some tangles today! that thing saved my life cause my wrist was starting to hurt with the little comb



You have a YouTube channel?


----------



## cocomama (Feb 22, 2010)

I love this comb!This is way better ,for my hair at least, than the denman or any combI think it's the thickness/weight of the comb that makes the comb glide through my hair. I will never go back to anything else.


THANKS LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cocomama (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh yeah my hair is a very *thick* 4? texture. I'm approx 2.5 inches from bsl. I used very little conditioner as well


----------



## empressri (Feb 22, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> You have a YouTube channel?



yep! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/richeau


----------



## CocoGlow (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been going back & forth between this Ouidad comb and those seamless hard rubber combs that have recently gotten rave reviews

*The Magic Star Jumbo Rake *
http://www.hotcombs.net/products/Magic-Star-Jumbo-Rake.html

They have the Jumbo & the Mini as well as the Mini Curve...they all look so enticing but the only drawback is you cannot return these combs if you don't like them 

*Anybody have experience with both and want to chime in on which one they like better?*


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 1, 2010)

NappyRina said:


> I've been going back & forth between this Ouidad comb and those seamless hard rubber combs that have recently gotten rave reviews
> 
> *The Magic Star Jumbo Rake *
> http://www.hotcombs.net/products/Magic-Star-Jumbo-Rake.html
> ...



*Anybody???*


----------



## naijamerican (Mar 1, 2010)

NappyRina said:


> I've been going back & forth between this Ouidad comb and those seamless hard rubber combs that have recently gotten rave reviews
> 
> *The Magic Star Jumbo Rake *
> http://www.hotcombs.net/products/Magic-Star-Jumbo-Rake.html
> ...



Bumping because I would like to know this, too.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have two seamless combs from www.hairsense.com. I absolutely love them. I also tried the Ouidad comb and it did nothing for my hair. I'm considering sanding down the seams on my Mebco shower comb which I love, but last wash day I used my seamless comb in the shower and it did an excellent job on my 72 week post hair.


----------



## naijamerican (Mar 1, 2010)

cch24 said:


> I have two seamless combs from www.hairsense.com. I absolutely love them. I also tried the Ouidad comb and it did nothing for my hair. I'm considering sanding down the seams on my Mebco shower comb which I love, but last wash day I used my seamless comb in the shower and it did an excellent job on my 72 week post hair.



Thanks so much for this.  I really appreciate it as I'm planning on purchasing new hair tools in the next few weeks.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 8, 2010)

I just purchase this comb at sephora and im in love..


----------



## isawstars (Mar 8, 2010)

**SaSSy** said:


> I really want to try this comb, but refuse to spend 24 dollars, then after taxes about 27, 28 dollars for just a comb. I can sack up on some serious DCs with that kind of money. I'm waiting for the knock-off. From what it looks like, the comb is good if you want volume, or doing a light detangling session. But for me when I'm stretching I need to make sure all my shedding hair is gone. *I usually go about 4 to 6 days without combing my hair* and when I do comb it I want to make sure all my shed hair is gone, and from the yt videos I seen it doesn't look like it does that completely.



I do the same... I'm afraid it won't be as easy for those who only detangle 1x a week.  I'll have to finish this thread later tonight.  It just sounds too good to be true.


----------



## drappedup (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, that comb looks and sounds absolutely amazing! I would definitely invest in a good comb even if it's 20+ bucks, but if it's going to be worth it I am not afraid to pay for quality in my beauty products. I just might give it a try, even though my hair isn't completely impossible to detangle. I just really want a good comb, because I feel like I am constantly having to replace the ones I buy _anyway_ (gooooodbyeeee Walmart combs!). I  will probably buy this when I make my next big haircare purchase of supplies/products/etc.


----------



## aquajoyice (Mar 8, 2010)

I have to say i've owned it for about 2 months now and I love it. I barely loose any hair now when detangling. It took a minute to get used to, but it's a favorite of mine right now. Even at 16 weeks post I barely lost hair and detangled in the half the time. I used it on both of my nieces hair... one is a combo of natural medium 3c/4a and the other is a relaxed thick 4a. And it worked great on both of them.


----------



## LadyRaider (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey! Thanks for the tip that these products are a Sephora! I don't think I need the comb as I don't have much trouble detangling. BUT... I did want to try some of the products!


----------



## drappedup (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm roaming the section at the Sephora website, and I also want to try some of the products......hmmm....anyone had experience with the Ouidad hair care products?


----------



## Christelyn (Mar 8, 2010)

drappedup said:


> I'm roaming the section at the Sephora website, and I also want to try some of the products......hmmm....anyone had experience with the Ouidad hair care products?



I have the leave in conditioner and the humidity gel.  Works great on my DD's 3a hair--comes out beautiful.  For me, it's just...eh.


----------



## lala (Mar 12, 2010)

I received this comb as a gift yesterday from one of our illustrious members  and it works great . I usually detangle everyday or every other day so maybe that why it worked so well. This comb is heavy-duty and could be used a weapon :axehunter: if it doesn't work for your hair


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 12, 2010)

So this comb *is *seamless?

It's not specifically advertised as a seamless comb so I just wanted to make sure....


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Mar 14, 2010)

NappyRina said:


> So this comb *is *seamless?
> 
> It's not specifically advertised as a seamless comb so I just wanted to make sure....



It has seams.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 14, 2010)

I love this comb.... and do NOT regret it.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 15, 2010)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I love this comb.... and do NOT regret it.


*Oh, you got it! Yay! I'm gonna get my own comb too, so I could stop harassing my roommate for hers every 2-3 days, LOL!*


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay I've been meaning to get this comb but I keep holding out for better free samples from Sephora .


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 15, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *Oh, you got it! Yay! I'm gonna get my own comb too, so I could stop harassing my roommate for hers every 2-3 days, LOL!*


 
Yes, and between that, regular washing and a little BKT.. I'm liking it a lot. Do not regret the $26 I spent. People can spend hundreds per year trying this and that conditioner but God forbid you say anything about quality comb more than 99 cents. "Oh I can buy it at Sally's... they got a knockoff"... "No my price point for a comb sure ain't $26" ...  a comb, lasts for years, less than a dollar or even 1 CENT per day if you have it even 10 years. And I have combs and products that have been around that long, if not longer... and don't even get used.


----------



## empressri (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine disappeared...or my bedroom ate it erplexed so mad!! that thing cuts through tangles like whoa!


----------



## so1913 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmmm...I have a Sephora gift card I need to spend!


----------



## drappedup (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey guys! Just wanted to let ya guys know I went to Sephora this past weekend and ended up buying the last one off of the shelf. Let me say, let me say, I am IN LOVE! 24 bucks is a lot for a comb but oh my god this is the best one I have ever used! I don't think I can go back. My hair is easily detangled sans detangler spray, with way less hair pulling out! I am seriously in love. I even bothered to write a review on it on Sephora dot com, something I rarely do for products on the internet. So yeah, I'm so pleased! Do not regret!


----------



## fatimablush (Mar 16, 2010)

I added this to my amazon wish list..

I can't to wait to grow my hair out..I wish i had this the last two times my hair was long.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 16, 2010)

Why did I just send my co-worker next door, to go get me this comb?


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 16, 2010)

You're right, it is a weapon.  I can't wait to play in my hair tonight.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm getting it the next time I'm out by Sephora!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Mar 22, 2010)

I am on the fence with this. I have about 2 to 3 inches of natural hair and it does just fine, but that dangone relaxed bits are not liking it. 

It could be b/c I have so many splits and weakened hair, it just flows out but it did that even when I used the shower comb. I will try for a few more days to see if I can get it to work for me. Up the protein treatments for me.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 22, 2010)

Although I BKT'd my hair this weekend.  That comb (man o' man.)

I actually have a ponytail laying flat on my headYa'll know what I'm talking about.

I even find myself combing my hair every day.  

I really like this comb.


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 27, 2010)

I give it a thumbs up. I definitely saved more strands using this comb. I don't understand why people are having problems using it because of the weight. Maybe I'm really strong or something because I have had no problems with my hands/arms tiring out using it and I also have issues with carpal tunnel from time to time. It works very well and I feel like I'm shedding more and my hair feels somewhat fragile these days and this comb has really helped me keep it detangled with no breakage. I only see about 3 strands in the comb when I'm finished.


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 8, 2010)

I just bought this comb yesterday.  I'm going to try it today when I co-wash.


----------



## so1913 (Apr 8, 2010)

Grrr...I pass sephora daily and keep forgetting to grab my gift card...


----------



## aquafinawetwet (Apr 8, 2010)

this comb can injure a  small child...besides from that down side i love this bad boy its my favorite it was expensive as hell but hey its an investment im happy i made!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm so excited to try this. I was in the Sephora store last week but decided to hold of until I come back, I was in there only for skincare. I'm hoping this will help with these horrible tangles I get.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 9, 2010)

When i get to 6 months post....this will be my gift!

Or maybe 12 months post....i wanna really EARN it!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Apr 10, 2010)

I detangled with this comb (with a VERY amazing conditioner) and I like the results. I'm not sure what I would attribute the detangling to but it wasn't that bad.

Can anyone explain the "technology" behind this comb?


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Apr 11, 2010)

bump 
bump


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 12, 2010)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> I detangled with this comb (with a VERY amazing conditioner) and I like the results. I'm not sure what I would attribute the detangling to but it wasn't that bad.
> 
> Can anyone explain the "technology" behind this comb?



What was the "VERY amazing conditioner" you used? 

I'm still interested in this comb .. I'll probably get it from Sephora b/c of their wonderful return policy


----------



## aquajoyice (Apr 12, 2010)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> bump
> bump



Off subject: Your siggy is sooo cute!!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks aqua.

Nappyrina, I used Aubrey's, the conditioner alone does wonder but I also sit under the steamer.

I asked about the technology of the comb because I thought that the teeth of the comb were not parallel, but now I;m just thinking this is just one huge, heavy comb. 

No answers? anyone?


----------



## runwaydream (Apr 13, 2010)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Thanks aqua.
> 
> Nappyrina, I used Aubrey's, the conditioner alone does wonder but I also sit under the steamer.
> 
> ...




this youtube link that someone posted earlier talks about the technology of the comb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSKOFK1acOc


----------



## asubeauty (Apr 13, 2010)

I saw this in Sephora but I left it there because it's so big and I only have about 3 inches of natural hair (unstretched.  When I stretch or straighten it, it's about 5.5 to 6 inches). I didn't know if it would be worth it for me.


----------



## TheNewFine (Apr 14, 2010)

Just weighing in on this comb. Bought it yesterday after reading the reviews here....LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. IT!!!! 

Glided through my APL 3C natural hair like buttah! I'm in the juice challenge so I had curl activator in my hair as well as conditioner and it was awesome. There were about 3 strands in the combs and I have been shedding like CRAZY so that in itself was amazing. 

I've already put it on blast to my natural haired family and friends! A big TWO thumbs up for me. 

Since I rarely go to the salon, $24 wasn't that expensive to me considering what I save on hair upkeep compared to most people I know. 

Also I'm a fitness instructor so it ain't hardly heavy to me!!!!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Apr 14, 2010)

LOL, yeah the comb wasn't "that" heavy! With all this hair I am used to holding my arms up for a long time...

I'm going to check out that YT vid.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Apr 14, 2010)

The vid was very helpful. I am going to keep it. Like I said, I did use my "magic" conditioner but I did notice that the comb still slid through my knots with ease. I can appreciate that. 

I wonder about their other products for natural 4b-ish hair.


----------



## cherepikr (Apr 14, 2010)

Priss Pot said:


> I just bought this comb yesterday.  I'm going to try it today when I co-wash.



Did you find it in Memphis??
I looked for it at Sephora a few months ago and had no luck.


----------



## skipper (Apr 17, 2010)

i was reading my new instyle (may 2010) the double detangler is featured as one of the best beauty buys and they also have a 20% discount on it via instyle.com. i checked out the website and its not listed yet but the discounts on the comb and other "editors picks" runs from april 23rd until may 21st


----------



## drappedup (Apr 17, 2010)

I hate when there are discounts on stuff I recently bought. 

I bought mine a month ago (a little over, I think), and I've used it every single time I've cowashed or deep conditioned and I am still completely 100% pleased with it! I don't get why people have issues with the weight either. It's really not that heavy.......and I'm pretty weak and even my hands/arms/wrists/etc. do not tire. It's definitely worth the buy. One of these days I'm going to try out the Ouidad hair products too. Next time Sephora has a sale, me thinks.


----------



## TheNewFine (Apr 17, 2010)

I henna'd overnight and rinsed out this morning and used my Ouidad - pure heaven! Just the teeniest amount of hair in the comb - probably 10 strands, all long. 

I would have paid $48! It is sooooooo worth it!


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 17, 2010)

skipper said:


> i was reading my new instyle (may 2010) the double detangler is featured as one of the best beauty buys and they also have a 20% discount on it via instyle.com. i checked out the website and its not listed yet but the discounts on the comb and other "editors picks" runs from april 23rd until may 21st


*Thanks! *


----------



## runwaydream (Apr 18, 2010)

is the 20% discount only for the comb or is that included in the shipping too? i have a feeling thats a dumb question  but w.e. cause i mean if it isn't including the shipping..wouldn't it be cheaper to go to sephora?


----------



## Determined22 (Apr 19, 2010)

I got this comb from Sephora & got to use it Sunday & I agree with everyone else, its a great comb.  I lost a minimum amount of hair detangling & combing my coils wasn't an issue at all.


----------



## Lola Laughs (Apr 19, 2010)

Used this comb for the first time after nearly 2 weeks of cowashing and only finger detangling.  Loved it---made what I thought was going to be a daunting task very manageable.  It is heavier than what I expected, but nothing I can't get used to.


----------



## panamoni (Apr 19, 2010)

runwaydream said:


> is the 20% discount only for the comb or is that included in the shipping too? i have a feeling thats a dumb question  but w.e. cause i mean if it isn't including the shipping..wouldn't it be cheaper to go to sephora?


 
That's exactly what I was thinking.  I'm going to go to Sephora instead of using the online discount.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 27, 2010)

You PJs you!!! I just bought that comb today from Sephora! You know, the bad thing is that I am currently in kinky twists and I don't plan on taking them out till the end of May (hopefully).  What in the world does that say about me?!


----------



## WhoIAm (Apr 27, 2010)

I heart this comb. I took my 10 week old weave down this past weekend and used it to detangle. I started out with my usual combs wide tooth, less wide tooth and then denman. With this comb I didn't need to do all the extra passes. It took me less time and I didn't loose that much hair outside of shed hair. 

I will say I did not flick my wrist like I was using a regular comb, but more like I was using a flat iron (if that make any sense) and that helped a lot as well.


----------



## Tee (May 4, 2010)

Oh My Gosh, this comb is the business and I am so glad I got it.  You dont know what you are missing out on until you use it.  I use to fight tangles often.  I have used this 3 times and it glides right through my hair!  Perfect!!  Love Love Love this comb.


----------



## chejam (Jul 24, 2010)

I bought this comb two weeks ago, oh my God, it works on my hair like butter. Did not mind spending the money. I have 4b/c hair, very hard to detangle, and this comb was no effort.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 24, 2010)

My DH calls it a weapon it's that big (compared to normal combs).  

I haven't used it in a while, i don't know why but i'm gonna dig it out and start using it again.


----------



## drappedup (Jul 24, 2010)

Bublin said:


> My DH calls it a weapon it's that big (compared to normal combs).
> 
> I haven't used it in a while, i don't know why but i'm gonna dig it out and start using it again.



You should!

I still use it regularly after all this time, and it's in GREAT condition too! I love this comb. It has a special spot in my heart all right. :heart2:

I think I've dropped it a couple times too, lol. It's like a tank. No sign of any damage on that comb, nope.


----------



## natieya (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder how this compares to the Tangle Tamer.  I have that one and it's wonderful.  It's electronic, but it cuts through my severe tangles without much effort.  I am and always will be tender-headed, so I am always on the lookout for better ways to detangle.  I love what the BKT has done for my single strand knots (reduced them by 85% easy), but I still have tangle issues from time to time.  

Has anyone here used the Tangle Tamer and this product?  If so, can you compare them?


----------



## Pink Pearls (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never head of the Tangle Tamer, but the Ouidad Double Detangler is one Awesome comb!


----------



## Morenita (Aug 8, 2010)

I was sold, until I got to JustKiya's post and found out it's not seamless...  My MP Rake and I are best friends (thinking about getting the detangler too) and I just can't see replacing it for a non-seamless comb. I so want to like Ouidad stuff, but she keeps disappointing me. WTH are they doing making a non-seamless comb, being a company who caters to curlies?


----------



## fletgee (Aug 8, 2010)

It remindes me of the attachment to my blowdryer with the double row of teeth. That thing tends to rip out my fine hair unless it is very conditioned when I use it.

I'll pass on this one. My fine hair won't be able to take it.


----------



## asubeauty (Oct 24, 2010)

I just bought this comb and I'm so excited to try it!!! I'll update with my review...


----------



## nzeee (Nov 10, 2010)

i ♥ this comb! i'm 4b/a and i could not believe how much faster detangling completely shrunken hair was (don't even ask why i let it shrink up). normally i would use wide tooth/fingers then move onto the denman to do the heavy lifting. w/ this i don't need all those steps. loves it loves it loves it. that is all ;o)

_-oh: thanks for the recco OP i would never had tried it myself even after seeing the video since it seems like they cater to 2s and 3s only._


----------



## divachyk (Nov 10, 2010)

Any relaxed heads using this with great success? (on my phone and can't sort through all posts for info - sorry).


----------



## kellistarr (Nov 10, 2010)

I have this comb and have been using it for several months now.  It's the only comb that I use and I don't want to ever be without it.  Yes, it is expensive, but so are a lot of things that I've bought and can't use again, like two movie tickets.  The comb has already paid for itself several times over.  It has saved me frustration, time, the hair on my head.  Tools make the difference.  Trust me, I've tried many tools.  I will buy at least two more to ensure that I'm not without before I can't find it, they stop producting it, etc. . .  This comb has also saved my conditioning products.  I don't have to glob so much on to get through the tangles.  Also, it's a huge comb and it can handle my huge hair!


----------



## janda (Nov 10, 2010)

Have it and love it!


----------



## divachyk (May 14, 2011)

BUMP - Any more relaxed users care to chime in with their results?


----------



## la mosca (May 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> BUMP - Any more relaxed users care to chime in with their results?



I am loving my Double Detangler.  I have been using it consistently for over a year.  I'm 5 months into a 7-month stretch (my longest stretch ever), and this comb has been essential to keeping me going.  It really does make detangling a breeze.  The last time I tried to stretch, I had tangles and knots galore, but this comb does a great job of gently detangling and removing shed hair.  My hair is very fine, but I have had no issues from this comb.  It is truly a keeper for me.


----------



## divachyk (May 15, 2011)

la mosca - thank you. Do you have to use other combs in conjunction with this one or does it detangle you nicely by itself? I was using the tangle teezer for a while but I was using a wide tooth comb to slightly detangle first, then the tangle teezer. I prefer to use just one comb rather than multiple combs.


----------



## la mosca (May 15, 2011)

divachyk said:


> la mosca - thank you. Do you have to use other combs in conjunction with this one or does it detangle you nicely by itself? I was using the tangle teezer for a while but I was using a wide tooth comb to slightly detangle first, then the tangle teezer. I prefer to use just one comb rather than multiple combs.



At this point in my stretch, I follow the Double Detangler with the Tangle Teezer out of an abundance of caution to make sure I get all of the shed hair out.  But up until about 10 weeks post, I can get away with the Double Detangler only.  No other detangler glides through my hair like that comb.


----------



## Melissa Daniel (May 15, 2011)

Oh shukie duckie! I saw this comb before and I was like... naaa I already have a wide tooth, this just looks like its too much. But now I regret it lol.


----------



## divachyk (May 15, 2011)

@la mosca and @Melissa Daniel - I purchased it today; used it today; very impressed. Minimal breakage and I'm working with some under processed hair. I find the ouidad is a great detangler but it didn't smooth the strands. I used another smaller tooth comb to smooth the strands. Was hoping to minimize the number of combs used but seems to be unavoidable (for me anyway...to ensure all shed hair is released) so it's all good. Think the detangling process went quicker/better with the ouidad over the other combs I used in the past. Plus, it detangled so nicely that smoothing went kick also.


----------



## Melissa Daniel (May 16, 2011)

See what happens when you sleep on stuff!! You miss out! Ugh...


----------



## la mosca (May 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @la mosca and @Melissa Daniel - I purchased it today; used it today; very impressed. Minimal breakage and I'm working with some under processed hair. I find the ouidad is a great detangler but it didn't smooth the strands. I used another smaller tooth comb to smooth the strands. Was hoping to minimize the number of combs used but seems to be unavoidable (for me anyway...to ensure all shed hair is released) so it's all good. Think the detangling process went quicker/better with the ouidad over the other combs I used in the past. Plus, it detangled so nicely that smoothing went kick also.



I'm glad you like it.  I didn't think you would be disappointed.  I actually purchased a backup Double Detangler just in case something happens to the first one I bought.  (I recently moved to a pretty remote area overseas, and there's no way I could easily get one here.)  I can't imagine detangling my 5-months-post hair without it.


----------



## andromeda (May 17, 2011)

Got this comb and I'm still in my evaluation period.  I've used it 2x.  On dry hair that has been staurated with oil overnight and on wet hair saturated with condish under the shower.  I think I like wet better.  I did have breakage and shed hairs getting tangled but I can't necessarily attribute that to the comb.  It doesn't do as thorough a job detangling as the tangle teezer but it also doesn't have those sharp teeth.  I'm going to do a side by side with my Jilbere when I get a chance.


----------



## isawstars (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been looking at this thread since 2010!  It's gotten to where I dread detangling.  I'm gonna bite the bullet and purchase it.


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 19, 2011)

this was on sale on hautelook last week for $14.50 ...i like it so far...its heavy but not too heavy and it cuts through tangles and i dont lose alot of hair at all...i dont know if i would've paid full price though.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 19, 2011)

I wish I had known about the deal on Haute Look. I would have night an extra one.


----------



## empressri (Aug 19, 2011)

Oooh yeah that sale last week was lovely. I got my big bottles of stuff! And the deep treatment cause it was $30 instead of $50.

I used my ouidad comb this week after cowashing in the shower and was thoroughly pleased.


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 20, 2011)

empressri said:


> Oooh yeah that sale last week was lovely. I got my big bottles of stuff! And the deep treatment cause it was $30 instead of $50.
> 
> I used my ouidad comb this week after cowashing in the shower and was thoroughly pleased.



i was gonna order some products but i didnt know what to get and naturally curly wasnt helping me as far as product reviews go...if they have another sale i might get something.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 20, 2011)

Now that I've had my comb for several months now, I'm still loving it! Detangles so nicely.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Aug 20, 2011)

This comb reminds me of a comb I got at Walgreens; its called the Revlon Amber Waves Ionic Anti Static Comb and comes in a set. The space between the two combs is a lot wider on the Quidad one though, so its probably better for some people.  I love the Revlon one personally though, it defines my curls really well. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## isawstars (Aug 20, 2011)

empressri said:


> Oooh yeah that sale last week was lovely. I got my big bottles of stuff! And the deep treatment cause it was $30 instead of $50.
> 
> I used my ouidad comb this week after cowashing in the shower and was thoroughly pleased.



I can't believe you held out on us!   I'm going to Sephora as soon as it opens.


----------



## isawstars (Aug 21, 2011)

For the ladies who have to order it... I got an email from folica.com saying you can get 20% off anything on their top 10 lists today. If you go to their top 10 curly products, ouidad is listed. Shipping is $5.95 unless you spend $50 though.

Sent from my VS910 4G using VS910 4G


----------



## koolkittychick (Aug 21, 2011)

DaiseeDay said:


> This comb reminds me of a comb I got at Walgreens; its called the Revlon Amber Waves Ionic Anti Static Comb and comes in a set. The space between the two combs is a lot wider on the Quidad one though, so its probably better for some people.  I love the Revlon one personally though, it defines my curls really well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



This is the one I use, and it has been a godsend! I was able to complete a 12 week stretch for the first time with this and am now going to attempt a 16 week stretch and see how it goes.


----------



## Magus484 (Aug 22, 2011)

natieya said:


> Hmm, I wonder how this compares to the Tangle Tamer.  I have that one and it's wonderful.  It's electronic, but it cuts through my severe tangles without much effort.  I am and always will be tender-headed, so I am always on the lookout for better ways to detangle.  I love what the BKT has done for my single strand knots (reduced them by 85% easy), but I still have tangle issues from time to time.
> 
> Has anyone here used the *Tangle Tamer* and this product?  If so, can you compare them?



Off to do some research. An electronic comb sounds... intriguing.


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 22, 2011)

i didnt know they sold this on folica...they always have deals, so when it's in stock again i'm going to get one for my mom...she totally hijacked mine and uses it everyday...


----------



## isawstars (Aug 23, 2011)

I love my ouidad comb. As much as I hated detangling it makes it less stressful. I wish I had it 6 months ago. It would saved my length.  It doesnt tug on my hair, and cuts down my tangling time.  I seriously wanted to shave my head bc I hated detangling so much. So for me, it was worth the money bc I dont mind it anymore.

Sent from my VS910 4G using VS910 4G


----------



## empressri (Aug 24, 2011)

isawstars said:


> I can't believe you held out on us!   I'm going to Sephora as soon as it opens.



lmao! my bad i barely see reviews about anything but the comb so i didnt bother. although...the timing was wayyyyyyy off and i had to wake up to order my daggone stuff.


----------



## MissRissa (Aug 24, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i didnt know they sold this on folica...they always have deals, so when it's in stock again i'm going to get one for my mom...she totally hijacked mine and uses it everyday...


 

this is exactly what i did.  i waited till i needed to stock up on something else to meet the requirements for the coupon then bought it. i refused to buy it at full price.  i must have got one of the last because i just got mine in the mail on monday.  

hope to be back here in a couple weeks with a review.  i typed one up all extra long then erased it because i realized when i detangled this morning in the shower i was coming from straight hair which is always easier for me to detangle.  i need to review this bad boy after i've have a bun in my head for a week straight.  

it did do fantastic on my daughters 3a/2bish hair, but most of us can't relate to that.


----------



## Deuces (Sep 3, 2011)

I just ordered the comb from Sephora's website! I hope it works....Because the cost, I went ahead and got all the freebies that I could, which include three samples (Gucci Guilty Pour Homme Eau de Toilette, Sephora Collection Supreme Body Butter, and the Perricone MD Cold Plasma). I also got two free iPhone covers by using the code "MOBILE" in the promotions area. Can't wait for my sturvs


----------



## winona (Dec 9, 2011)

bumping for long term reviews


----------



## divachyk (Dec 10, 2011)

winona - it's an excellent comb although I've grown to like my hercules sagemann (seamless) better.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Dec 10, 2011)

I was thinking of purchasing it while I was in AZ but the comb cost about $10 more than advertised on the net. 

I don't know... I may purchase it!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 10, 2011)

I use mine, but not often...it feels kinda harsh, although it does get the tangles out pretty quickly.  If I do a quick shower detangle, the Ouidad works best, and doesn't feel like it's pulling out all of my hair.  I like my Denman, and horn comb better.


----------



## Bublin (Dec 10, 2011)

I have used this comb off and on for over a year.  The problem with it is that it's useless at removing all the shed hair.  You have to over again with a smaller tooth comb to get all those hairs out.


----------



## ellebelle88 (May 25, 2012)

bumping for more long-term reviews!


----------



## lux10023 (May 25, 2012)

still have it--ppl always say wow what a comb--i still love it...i used it when i was texlaxed--now that im natural i use it as well and i use it on all my lf's and etc..great detangler imho

buttttt its starting to do that thing--when the hairs start snagginggg on the tooths--which im a lil shocked by given the price tag of this comb


----------



## Ann0804 (May 25, 2012)

I've had mine for about 6 months now and I don't really use it anymore. It seems to pull my hair too harshly. I may pull it out again once my hair is longer, but I still don't like that snapping/pulling sound that I get when I use this comb.


----------



## alove15 (May 25, 2012)

I ordered the double detangler but ended up returning it because of the seams. For that price I think it should be seamless. I ended up getting the magic star jumbo rake which I prefer. It's more gentle, in my opinion, and I like the wider spaces.


----------



## coyacoy (May 25, 2012)

alove15 said:
			
		

> I ordered the double detangler but ended up returning it because of the seams. For that price I think it should be seamless. I ended up getting the magic star jumbo rake which I prefer. It's more gentle, in my opinion, and I like the wider spaces.



 Exactly this !!


----------



## MizzBrown (May 25, 2012)

I've been using mine for a month+.

It has helped me tremendously because I was getting frustrated with detangling. I would go 2+ weeks without detangling because I hated it so much & it was taking longer & longer to do it.

I use it weekly on wash day & it has cut the time in half. I've tried a shower comb, denman brush, & this one has worked the best so far...

But what is this Magic Star Jumbo rake?  They got a dupe?


----------



## RubyWoo (May 25, 2012)

I've been using this comb consistently for almost 2 years.  It's the only comb that I use to comb and detangle my hair.  I love this comb because I can detangle in big sections (reduced detangling time) without getting any breakage and it really gets all of the shed hairs out.  It glides through my hair and it doesn't snag.  I highly recommend this comb!


----------



## divachyk (May 25, 2012)

My long term review is the Ouidad is a great comb but I've found better. I like my Hairsense Bone Comb far better than the Ouidad or Hercules.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 27, 2016)

I've used the Ouidad double detangler a few times now and it's made detangling so much easier.
I use it after a deep conditioning treatment (or with the conditioner on) and have been able to detangle my hair in 4 large sections.
I bought one for BFF for Christmas along with a denman.  Not sure she used them yet but I've told her how great the comb is and expect her to love it.

It's heavy, but I find if I hold it by the comb instead of the handle it's easier to maneuver.


----------



## vevster (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm sick in bed and this thread makes me want to jump up and try mine that I've had for years.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 27, 2016)

A less expensive option, is the Conair Double Wavy at Target for $4.99.  New hit recommened by Rileypak.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> A less expensive option, is the Conair Double Wavy at Target for $4.99.  New hit recommened by Rileypak.


Thanks for the tip. I will try it for that price.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 27, 2016)

I have had this comb fo a few years and it is my best investment hands down.
It does not break my hair and does a great job getting out shed hair. Now that I leave my hair alone I will usually run the comb through it once every two weeks or so with a conditioner with lots of slip.
I would suggest anyone who wants one get it from ulta in case you don't like it you can take it back.


----------



## snoop (Feb 28, 2016)

Is it seamless?


----------



## divachyk (Feb 29, 2016)

divachyk said:


> My long term review is the Ouidad is a great comb but I've found better. I like my Hairsense Bone Comb far better than the Ouidad or Hercules.



Updating my review - I love the Oudiad for deep detangling to remove all sheds. I use the Hairsense Bone Comb and Hercules Sagemann for light combing when a full detangling isn't necessary.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 13, 2016)

*6 years later and I still love this comb! It's the only comb I use to detangle my hair. I think that my $24 was very well invested.*


----------



## alex114 (Mar 17, 2016)

I heard that some people don't like the seams. I was wondering how you all feel about the fact that it's not seamless (those of you who love it and use it exclusively/often)?


----------



## lux10023 (Mar 18, 2016)

i miss this comb i left it behind at a hotel ....someone in maui is walking around with my ouidad lol



lux10023 said:


> still have it--ppl always say wow what a comb--i still love it...i used it when i was texlaxed--now that im natural i use it as well and i use it on all my lf's and etc..great detangler imho
> 
> buttttt its starting to do that thing--when the hairs start snagginggg on the tooths--which im a lil shocked by given the price tag of this comb


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2016)

I just bought  the Conair version of this comb and looking forward to using it tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------

